# Is the new USA SPEC Ipod Adaptor (PA12BMW) any good?



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

I just learned that USA Spec has a new IPOD adaptor (PA12BMW) which seems to have all the same functionality as the DICE adaptors which have been plagued with so many issues and user complaints. 

In my own experience, I have had so much clicking and ticking noise problems with my DICE unit that I really need a better solution I'm already on my 3rd replacement unit, still having same noise issues, and still driving me crazy!!!!!

Anyone have any experience with the newest USA SPEC units? Does it also have clicking and ticking issues. or does it actually achieve pure, noise/static free music????


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> I just learned that USA Spec has a new IPOD adaptor (PA12BMW) which seems to have all the same functionality as the DICE adaptors which have been plagued with so many issues and user complaints.
> 
> In my own experience, I have had so much clicking and ticking noise problems with my DICE unit that I really need a better solution I'm already on my 3rd replacement unit, still having same noise issues, and still driving me crazy!!!!!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the newest USA SPEC units? Does it also have clicking and ticking issues. or does it actually achieve pure, noise/static free music????


Not anymore, take a look at the new SILVERLINE that was released today: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254235

The USA SPEC has the exact features as the BMW iPod kit (limited playlists, no text display) with the only addition being an AUX input. The SILVERLINE is simply a better value for the money.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Tom, 
Thanks for the info. But how does the new Silverline sound? Have all the clicking and ticking noise issues of the original Dice module been solved??

I'd be willing to try the Silverline if you say that it was re-engineered to address and solve (among other things) the clicking/ticking issues prevalent in the original DICE modules.

What I really care about is getting pure, noise-free, music without any frills.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Tom,
> Thanks for the info. But how does the new Silverline sound? Have all the clicking and ticking noise issues of the original Dice module been solved??
> 
> I'd be willing to try the Silverline if you say that it was re-engineered to address and solve (among other things) the clicking/ticking issues prevalent in the original DICE modules.
> ...


Ticking should not be present in any module, whether it be the original DICE kit or the SILVERLINE.


----------



## Reach (Nov 19, 2007)

patdosa, for a non-vendor review, let me just say that the USA SPEC units I've used in the past for a toyota and an acura have been BULLETPROOF, in comparison to the flaky DICE units. I had a dice for the acura too, its was a POS. Dice just seems to have issues across their entire lineup, it isn't limited to BMWs. In the Acura, there were less problems than I hear about with the BMW kits, but 1/3 of the time when I would start the car, the Dice wouldn't initialize and wasn't available. Thats crap!

usa spec has less features, sure, but I'd rather have something that *works*. I prefer using the direct ipod interface anyway, which my old USA SPECs allow, and text on the radio is a 'so what' for me. Of course, YMMV and you may prefer text. The above is just my experience and opinions.

edit/disclaimer: Just thought I should mention it explicitly: I haven't used any of the BMW kits, that was my experience with the pa11-toy and pa11-hon2y


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Reach for the info. But I decided to give the Silverline (and DICE) one last try. already shipped out my unit yesterday for exchange to the Silverline kit. Hopefully the "new hardware" which the DICE tech support stated is in the Silverline, will cure the clicking/ticking noise. 

I listen to lot of classical and other types of "quiet" music where clicking is very noticeable and distracting, and not a lot of rock/pop or other "loud" music which masks the clicking. So I have my fingers crossed. But this really is the very last time, and if it doesnt work, I'll definitely try the USA spec.


----------



## -ZD (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey patdosa-
I recently installed the USA Spec in my E39, and have been very much pleased. No sound quality issues. 

PM me if you have any questions.

thx-ZD


----------



## wjoseph12001 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm looking to buy an ipod adapter. Sounds like the Dice HD/Ipod is not the way to go. I'll try the USA Spec. Tx!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wjoseph12001 said:


> Thanks all. I'm looking to buy an ipod adapter. Sounds like the Dice HD/Ipod is not the way to go. I'll try the USA Spec. Tx!





wjoseph12001 said:


> Thanks all. I'm looking to buy an ipod adapter. Sounds like the Dice HD/Ipod is not the way to go. I'll try the USA Spec. Tx!


USA Spec does not even have an HD device, it's not even a comparison.

There are many happy HD DICE users (myself included) with trouble-free kits out there. The HD DICE offers much more features, has text display and supports all iPods on the market.

My advise would be to actually see one in action before making a decision.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

PA12BMW, has anyone else installed this? What is the installation procedure? What are the features/drawbacks compared to other products? I do like the price.


----------



## BadBrad (Oct 16, 2008)

I bought the USA Spec PA12-BMWdsp model from Crutchfield the other day and installed it today. I paid $180 delivered but before you say anything about higher price compared to the silverLine please read on. The thing that made a huge difference for me is the fact that the DSP adapter circuit is built right into the unit. All you need to do is mount it then connect the digital coax cable, 3 pin power cable and the IPod connector cable. With the silverLine unit it is my understanding that you have to buy the extra dsp adapter for $80 then splice in a power source to it then mount that unit as well as the base unit. So far the USA Spec is operating flawlessly with no interference, clicks, pops or hum. I have roughly 600 songs loaded on 5 playlists according to each generalized style of music. I can easily swap from radio control to iPod control with the push of two buttons. I have text that tells me the playlist (in the form of CD-1, CD-2, etc.), the track within the playlist, the artist, and the song title. The artist and song title keep scrolling unit the song ends, then the next song appears. So far I have the IPod mounted in the trunk. In the future I will run the cable to somwhere in the cabin. I just haven't decided where yet. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

BadBrad said:


> I bought the USA Spec PA12-BMWdsp model from Crutchfield the other day and installed it today. . . . . . *The thing that made a huge difference for me is the fact that the DSP adapter circuit is built right into the unit. *All you need to do is mount it then connect the digital coax cable, 3 pin power cable and the IPod connector cable.


 I almost bought this for the same reason - it doesn't require the extra DSP adapter and it does everything I'd want it to do for quite a bit less ($149 at Al & Eds). But when I called my local Al & Eds to see if they had it in stock the guy said he would not recommend it because he'd had problems with them, so that scared me off.


> I'll keep you all posted.


Please do. If you have a good experience I may go for it after all.


----------



## BadBrad (Oct 16, 2008)

A quick followup....

So far so good. Nano 4th gen left connected for 4 days now with no adverse effects. Keeps IPod fully charged. One minor issue though, the text displays only on the cluster. Not a biggy for me but may be an issue for others. I called USA Spec tech support (got a live person speaking English very quickly). They are looking in to it and will get back shortly.


----------



## acurrier (May 25, 2006)

I am contemplating purchasing the Spec USA adapter. I'm not sure which one I need, the PA12-BMW or the PA12-BMW-dsp? I am also leery of the installation instructions - the PDF doesn't look very in-depth. Was it easy to install?


----------



## BadBrad (Oct 16, 2008)

First you have to find out if your sound system is DSP or not. I'd go to Crutchfield.com and enter you car type then look up the USA Spec unit. It should tell you which unit is compatible with your car. They sell both. These units are pretty much plug n' play. BTW, the paper instructions you get with the unit are a little better than what you can download online.


----------



## acurrier (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, Brad. 

The crutchfield site says the PA12BMW will work with my car, but then it also shows a warning that says "Factory radio must NOT have DSP." Is there any way to physically check if my radio does not have DSP?


----------



## BadBrad (Oct 16, 2008)

One quick way is to see if these is a DSP button on the radio dash panel.


----------



## Curttp (Oct 20, 2005)

Can the USA PA12 be mounted in the glove compartment, I don't understand why it is mounted in the trunk


----------



## WHITE E39 (Apr 10, 2008)

i have wanted an IPOD adaptor for almost a year now and never ordered one because of all the problems that the dice units have:thumbdwn:. i want to pay for a unit that will work in my car with no problems. i want to enjoy my ipod and not have to work or fix it all the time. 

after doing alot of searching i still hear the excuse that there are many HD DICE users with trouble-free kits out there. i think all the units should be trouble-free. i don't want to pay for trouble kits. i want to install it and forget about it. this product has been out for a long time and still today you find post after post of members not happy with there units.


reach
thanks for your input, i like to hear the truth.


patdosa
let me know how it goes with the new kit. i hope this 4th kit works for you.

i will call crutchfield to see what they have to say about there kit.


----------



## geobrick (Dec 14, 2008)

BadBrad said:


> A quick followup....
> 
> So far so good. Nano 4th gen left connected for 4 days now with no adverse effects. Keeps IPod fully charged. One minor issue though, the text displays only on the cluster. Not a biggy for me but may be an issue for others. I called USA Spec tech support (got a live person speaking English very quickly). They are looking in to it and will get back shortly.


BadBrad, Did they ever get back to you? This display issue is only thing stopping me from buying the USA Spec PA12BMW-DSP at this point. I read this same complaint in another forum (unless that was also you with a different user name).

Other than that issue it seems perfect for those of us with the DSP radio with the digital coax input.


----------



## solar17 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm having the same issue as BadBrad - the text displays on the information cluster, not on the radio on my 2003 BMW 525i. 
The videos and review on youtube for the PA12BMW show the text showing up correctly on the radio - does anyone have any insight on this?


----------

